

Show HN: my new Twitter game, Hot Potato - elliottkember
http://hotpotato.heroku.com/

======
nicw
Cool idea, but the potato keeps going to people who are dropping it rather
than to new people. If they drop it more than a couple times then they should
be pushed down the queue.

~~~
elliottkember
good call - working on that now :)

~~~
nicw
Definitely improved, this is an addicting concept! Nice work.

------
thepumpkin1979
I like it, I can see others with the potato but even I logged in I don't know
how to get the potato...

~~~
elliottkember
You should get the pumpkin over the top of your page when you have it. Only
one person gets the pumpkin at a time!

~~~
elliottkember
Did I say pumpkin? Ouch, I meant potato.

